

Before Incorporating a Social Mission [in Your Startup], Consider These 5 Things - mbillie1
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237260

======
mbillie1
Interesting article from a small non-tech company out where I live, Cotopaxi.
They're a SLC area outdoor-gear manufacturer with a fairly creative take on
their social mission, and they're off to early success thus far. I thought
this might be of interest to some of the more "social-responsibility" related
startups around here.

As an aside from a skier/climber, their technical packs are of very high
quality and priced attractively compared to established equivalents like
Mountain Hardwear, Black Diamond Equipment, etc. Their technical outerwear is
brand new so I can't rate it yet, but it's at least priced competitively.

